# Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?



## GUNdalf (18. Januar 2013)

Aloa,

ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken mir eine günstige Fliegencombo anzuschaffen, da mir das Fliegenfischen bestimmt Spaß machen wird. Aber ich will erstmal ausprobieren, ob es was für mich ist...

Eine teurere und bessere Rute/Rolle etc. kann ich mir dann später holen, wenn es mir Spaß macht und ich werfen kann... 

An folgende Combo der Firma *Greys* habe ich gedacht:

• Fliegenrute GS ,vierteilige Hi-Carbon Rute mit Stoffetui: Länge 2,74m - AFTMA 6 - Teile 4 - Gewicht 108g

• Fliegenrolle GLA aus Carbon Composite mit Scheibenbremse und Large Arbor Design

• Fliegenschnur G-Series WF 6 F, schwimmend, Made in England

• Backing, 20 lbs, 50 Meter Spule, grün

• Fliegenvorfach Greylon 9‘, knotenlos verjüngt


Diese Combo gibt es zusammen im Abo beim "Magazin Fliegenfischen" für 106,- €. Also zahlt man für das Set theoretisch nur 55,- € 

Hier der Link zu Set: http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/2-74m-Greys-Fliegenfischer-Combo-GS-Aftma-6-48725p.html 


Was haltet ihr davon bzw. gibts in der Preisklasse alternativen? Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gesamelt oder sollte man lieber doch mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen?

Danke und Petri Heil
Philipp


----------



## AGV Furrer (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Das Set als solches ist den Preis schon wert. Ob es allerdings eine Rute AFTMA 6 sein soll/muss kannst nur Du entscheiden, aber für 55.- EUR wirst Du nichts vergleichbares finden.


----------



## RalfErkelenz (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Philipp,

hatte mich beim Wurflehrgang nach zehn verschiedenen Fliegenruten in eine Greys GRXi verliebt. Jeder Wurf funktionierte, passte einfach. Da sie aber nicht zur Hobbykasse passte (lt. meiner Frau) habe ich mir die GS- Combo kommen lassen und bin erstmal zufrieden damit. 
Die nächste Rute wird aber sicher eine GRXi werden da die Würfe mit dieser Rute einfach so funktionieren wie es sein soll. 

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Stefan72 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Philipp,

weißt Du denn schon, an welchen Gewässern Du fischen wirst? Ein 6er Kombo ist schon recht hoch bemessen, kommt halt auf die Gewässerverhältnisse und Zielfische drauf an.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## GUNdalf (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Schon mal vielen dank für Die antworten. 

Also ich werde erst einmal bei uns am vereinsteich üben. Kleinerer Teich mit hauptsächlich speiseforellenbestand. Dann als Fluss Die lenne im Sauerland mit unter anderen 60ger bafos sowie einige Kanäle und hafengewässer um Wilhelmshaven.


----------



## heu20 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Sers

Kumpel hat das Set und die Rute taugt auf jeden Fall. Die Rolle ist in der Klasse eher als Schnurspeicher zu sehen. Allerdings wirft sich diese Rute mit einer 5er Schnur deutlich besser. Sie tendiert ganz klar zur 5er Rute. Aber gerade am Anfang mögen es viele, wenn die Rute etwas überladen wird. Meist wird ja vor allem anfangs eh nicht soo weit geworfen und die eigentlich zu schwere Schnur fällt kaum auf.

TL Jan


----------



## GUNdalf (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Ich hatte ja zwei Beiträge weiter oben geschrieben, wo ich voraussichtlich fischen werde. Passt die Rute für dies Gewässer?

Wenn die Rolle und die Schnur nicht so toll sind: Macht es da mehr sinn sich für 99,- € eine GRXi+ oder für 79,- € eine GRXi (ohne plus) zu holen? Dann evtl. in einer anderen Aftma-Klasse?

Eine Fliegenrolle (Billigteil) bekomme ich geschenkt... die kann ich erstmal als Schnur-Aufbewahrer nutzen und mir dann später wenn wieder Geld da ist eine gute Kaufen... - Ist das der bessere Weg?

Danke und Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Bungo (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

A. Die GLA ist eine solide und verlässliche Rolle. Ich habe sie 3 Jahre intensivst am Bach gefischt und kenne viele Leute die sie haben. Die Optik und Haptik sind nicht der Renner, aber die Bremse funktioniert zuverlässig, und das ist wichtig.

B. Ob GRXi oder GRXI+ ist egal, beides sehr gute Ruten wenns um die Preisleistung geht und beides optimal für den Einstieg.
Sind halt beide etwas besser als die GS.

C. Wenn du irgendwas anderes als Rute kaufen willst und hast schon bestimmte Gewässer an denen du auch fischen willst, dann ist es sinnvoll die Rute darauf abzustimmen. Denn dir bringt die 6er Rute aus einem Set nichts wenn du nachher an einem 3-4m breiten Bach auf Äschen fischen willst.

D. Ich persönlich halte absolut 0,0 von Billigrollen. Ich habe es einmal erlebt wie jemand der ach so stolz auf seine Ebay Rolle für unter 10€ war die Bremse im Drill blockiert hat und der Fisch abgerissen ist. Das muss einfach nicht sein, denn es ist nicht nur für den Fischer ärgerlich, sondern auch schade um das Tier war evtl daran zugrunde geht.

Viele Grüße 
Andreas


----------



## GUNdalf (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Welche Länge und Aftma Klasse würdet ihr denn empfehlen bei bevorzugten Fischen an folgenden Gewässern?

- Fluss "Lenne" im Sauerland
- kleinere Teiche
- Kanäle und Hafengewässer rund um Wilhelmshaven
- ggf. Talsperren im Sauerland

Danke. 

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Nympfe (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Junkchen, meine erste Rute war eine Kl. 6,7 modell  DAM vor ca.35 Jahren.
jetzt fische ich überwiegen die Kl. 5 von RST und das sogar in der Ostsee.


----------



## Stefan72 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Für Lenne und Teiche machst Du mit einer 5er Rute bestimmt nichts falsch. 4er ginge wohl auch noch, 6er ebenso. Darunter oder darüber würde ich nicht gehen.

Standardlänge ist 9 Fuß, also ca. 2,75 m. 8 oder 8,6 Fuß geht auch gut, kürzer nur, wenn die Gewässerverhältnisse es notwendig machen, ist aber Ansichtssache. 

Kanäle und Häfen rund um Wilhelmshaven kenn ich nicht, daher keine Empfehlung. An Talsperren kommt es darauf an, auf was du fischst. Schwimmt ja alles mögliche drin rum. Vom Ufer aus brauchst Du eine Ausrüstung, um auf Weite zu kommen. Also lange Rute höherer Klasse (so um die 7) und ggf. Schusskopf, komme jetzt aber auf dünnes Eis, weil ich eigentlich nur in Fließgewässern angel. Auch passt in Stillgewässern eine Sinkschnur oft besser.

Die Rolle dient bei der normalen Fischerei auf Forellen etc. tatsächlich nur als Schnurspeicher. Eine gute Bremse schadet aber bestimmt nicht, auch wenn man in der Regel per Hand Schnur gibt. Ganz wichtig ist gutes Backing, das sauber mit der Fliegenschnur verbunden ist. Auch kleine Flüsse beherbergen oft große Fische, z.B. starke Barben.

Oft hört man als Anfänger, dass man die Rute vor dem Kauf erstmal werfen soll, um zu prüfen, ob sie einem liegt. Da der durchschnittliche Anfänger aber noch gar nicht werfen kann und noch überhaupt nicht weiß, was ihm liegt, ist das Probewerfen m.E. eher sinnlos. Anders siehts natürlich beim Werfen im Rahmen eines Wurfkurses aus. Ich würde für den Anfang nicht allzu viel Geld ausgeben (Ruten für € 100,- liegen in FF-Kreisen im unteren Preissegment), eine einfache Markenrute sollte fürs erste ausreichen. Du brauchst ja wahrscheinlich noch jede Menge Kleinkram, der auch ordentlich ins Geld geht.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## GUNdalf (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo.  

Vielen Dank für die guten Antworten und Tips. Ich habe mich jetzt durch das Lesen diverser Threads und euren Antworten wieder von dem Einsteigerset entfernt, weil ich nur einmal Geld in die Hand nehmen kann und dann erstmal ein Paar Jahre damit auskommen muss und bin zu folgender Combo gekommen:

Rute: Greys GRXi+ 8'6 #5 (oder doch besser 9ft?)     (100€)

Schnur A: Joan Wulff Signature Triangle Taper #5     (65€)
Schnur B: Guideline Presentation WF5F                    (62€)
Schnur C: Guideline Experience WF5F                      (69€)

Rolle A: Greys GX300 4/5/6                                   (45€)
Rolle B: Greys GX500 4/5/6                                   (60€)
Rolle C: Orvis Clearwater LA II 4/5/6                       (70€)

Fliegen-Sets ähnlich wie hier: http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/A...egen-Fliegensortimente-21_1096_220_1263c.html

Und Backing, sowie Vorfächer... Dann fehlt noch ein Neopren-Wathose und ein Watkescher....

Ich hoffe dann habe ich alles für das erste zusammen!

Aber helft mir noch bitte die Auswahl oben zu verfeinern... Ich kann mich da nicht entscheiden. Besonderes bei den Schnüren. Bei der Rolle tendiere ich zur GX500 es sei denn die 300 ist genau so gut oder die Orvis ist um Längen besser...

Vielen Dank schon mal.
Gruß Philipp


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Nur mal als Tipp, womit man sicherlich auch ne zeitlang Freude haben wird:

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/vision/vision-fliegenruten-kit-atom.html

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/guideline/guideline-kispoix-fliegenruten-set.html


----------



## GUNdalf (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Nur mal als Tipp, womit man sicherlich auch ne zeitlang Freude haben wird:
> 
> http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/vision/vision-fliegenruten-kit-atom.html
> 
> http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/guideline/guideline-kispoix-fliegenruten-set.html



Das macht es mir bei der Auswahl nicht leichter... 
Würdest du denn eins von den beiden Kits empfehlen bzw. auch meiner Zusammenstellung gegenüber bevorzugen?


----------



## Stefan72 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Hi,

wofür brauchst Du denn eine Neopren-Wathose? Für die übliche Flussfischerei außerhalb der Forellenschonzeit nimmt man normalerweise eine atmungsaktive Wathose. Im Neopren schwitzt Du Dich sonst im Sommer zu Tode. Anders siehts natürlich beim Meerforellenfischen an der Küste aus. 

An der Lenne ist meines Wissens nach eine rutschfeste Sohle sehr wichtig. Also Filzsohlen oder Spikes etc. Leider kenne ich die Lenne aber nur aus zweiter Hand. An vielen Flüssen ähnlicher Größe kann man auch mit Watstiefeln auskommen, kommt aber ganz auf das Gewässer an. Ich benutze fast ausschließlich Stiefel, die Hose nur wenns unbedingt sein muss. Kennst Du vielleicht jemanden, der an der Lenne angelt? Falls ja, frag den mal, wie er das handhabt. Wathose bzw. Stiefel sind ziemlich wichtig und auch nicht ganz billig. Hier spart man aber schnell am falschen Ende.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## plaSeBo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Moin,
Die Combo ist für den Anfang garnicht so schlecht. Nur die Schnur ist nicht so toll. Mein Kumpel hat die Combo auch, hat aber sich eine andere Schnur geholt und jetzt wirft sich die Combo Super. Gerade für lernen ist sie nich schlecht.

MfG 
Sebastian


----------



## Bergsieger (19. August 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,ich greife den thread nochmal auf da ich mir die grxi aftma 5 zulegen möchte.Ich bin anfänger und habe noch nie mit fliege gerfischt.Habe gelesen das 2,75m standard wäre.Jedoch hat die grxi nur 1,98m.Ist das auch ok ? Würde in kleinen Flüssen wie Alam, LIppe , Diemel fischen.|wavey:


----------



## Bergsieger (19. August 2013)

*AW: Anfänger Fliegenfischen: Greys GS Combo - Erfahrungen?*

oder doch eine 4er ? weiss net genau was für nen newbie so das beste wäre


----------

